# Did you all get the $10 Starbucks card from Uber, Merry Xmas.



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

It happened, Uber actually gave me something, in addition to the 1 new decal for the front windshield. A $10 Starbucks ecard.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Yep. 

Didn’t even know about the promo.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Well call me a monkey's uncle

Rakos


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

LOL I would rather have $10 in cash.......eff Starbucks, you get one drink for that $10...........


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> A $10 Starbucks ecard.


Wonderful .
Another "gift" I'll be re-gifting .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Never got mine


----------

